# Looking for southwest Florida next summer



## anne1125 (Oct 3, 2014)

We would like to go to Sanibel, Captiva, Marco Island or Naples next summer.  We need a 2 bedroom unit on the beach.

Are we too late?  I just put a search in RCI with over 15 resorts we would like.  

Do you think we have a chance?

Thanks.


----------



## silentg (Oct 3, 2014)

Always a chance! Good Luck!


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 3, 2014)

anne1125 said:


> We would like to go to Sanibel, Captiva, Marco Island or Naples next summer.  We need a 2 bedroom unit on the beach.
> 
> Are we too late?  I just put a search in RCI with over 15 resorts we would like.
> 
> ...



Yes, as long as you have a wide range of dates.


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 4, 2014)

I just got a match a couple weeks ago for a 2 bed Tortuga Beach Club/Sanibel for Aug. I use both Interval and RCI. It was with my II account which I think is harder to find this type of match. Never been to Sanibel so excited to go. Good luck with your search.


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, you're lucky.

I'll be patient and hope for the best.

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## sb2313 (Oct 5, 2014)

As long as your flexible you'll get a match I think. I have an ongoing search for sw florida for all of the summer and I've recieved multiple matches that ive thrown back(not ready to commit with dates quite yet).good luck, I think you'll be successful!


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 6, 2014)

Vanderbuilt Beach Resort is in RCI.  Our neighbor ownes there and we looked at it the last time we were in Naples.  The location is directly on the beach and the resort looks very nice.  We did not see the rooms but our neighbor loves his resort.  

We stayed at the Charter Club of Naples Bay.  We loved it there and I put a review on TUG but my review is from 2010.  The Charter Club is right on the Bay and the views are beautiful.  It is a very small resort but the location is great.  One thing you need to know is that there are no elevators and the steps to the second floor are many.  If you would have a problem with this then I would recommend the Vanderbuilt.


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 7, 2014)

You may have done so already, but check the TUG listings and put in an exchange request here.  If you have something nice to offer, you might get a match.  It is certainly worth the effort.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 7, 2014)

Summer is the off season here, You shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 7, 2014)

For fixed week owners, some may be waiting until they pay their MFs.  So set up an OGS and as people deposit you might match up.  

I agree with Ron Summer is not high season, that is Jan - Mar timeframe.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 7, 2014)

We used to trade into Marco Island on the off season (Sept./Oct.) every year for a bridge tournament.  RCI would tell me that I needed to choose something else as it was "6 months out and you won't get it".  I told them to hang tight and we DID get it every year.  People just waiting to pay their MF or something.  We noticed that the resorts were not filled to capacity.  We love Charter Club on Marco - all 2 bedroom!


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone, you've given me hope.  It just surprised me that when I search very little shows up.

I have placed a search so maybe after maintenance fees are due (and paid) I'll get lucky.


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 7, 2014)

anne1125 said:


> Thanks everyone, you've given me hope.  It just surprised me that when I search very little shows up.
> 
> I have placed a search so maybe after maintenance fees are due (and paid) I'll get lucky.



I have seen marco island sitting online but they were either last minute within 45 days or way out such as 2016. They don't sit online very long. I think the ongoing search is the way to go.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes, it was our ongoing search that they wanted to change.  I just kept refusing and, as I said, we never failed.  If you do Marco you could search Charter Club & Eagle's Nest, both of which are very nice 2 bedroom.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 8, 2014)

anne1125 said:


> Thanks everyone, you've given me hope.  It just surprised me that when I search very little shows up.
> 
> I have placed a search so maybe after maintenance fees are due (and paid) I'll get lucky.


I suggest you wait about 3 weeks and initiate an on-going search.  On-going requests are filled before they pop-up in RCI, so summer TS's could be available but because of demand the requests are getting filled before you see them.  Also suggest you type in the resort ID for all the HGVC properties in the area that you are interested in.  If you want to check the reviews and pictures of any of the properties, use TripAdvisor.

Here is a list of the RCI Gold Crown TS's in Marco, Captiva, etc:

http://www.rci.com/resort-directory...ount=10&isRemoving=undefined&resortFilter=RCI

I believe that all of the HGVC TS's are 2-BDRM with some sort of OV.  You might be pleasantly surprised at what you get.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 8, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Summer is the off season here, You shouldnt have a problem.



Only off season for the snowbird retirees  , but us Floridians know it's peak beach season, so it's getting a little harder to get the good stuff.  

I did manage to get a nice unit at Marco Island for next June at Club Regency of Marco thru RCI.


----------

